# Steuerung der Spannungsversorgung von Netzteilen + Kaufberatung



## 12rsella (25 Juli 2016)

Hallo liebe Experten!

ich habe ein Ähnliches Problem, wie hier und hier beschrieben, die mir in der SuFu angezeigt wurden. Eine 100% Übereinstimmung liegt nicht vor und ich benötige noch Kaufberatung, weswegen ich hier ein neues Thema starte. 

Anhang anzeigen Schema-Gesamt-ohne-Schutz-final.pdf


*Was soll genau gemacht werden?:
*
- Das Blockbild soll das Ganze illustrieren
- Spannung-Sensoren, Netzteile (N1 bis N5) und Steckdosen (Schuko, D1 bis D5) sind bereits vorhanden
- Je nach Ausgangs-Spannung an den Sensoren soll die SPS die Netzteile/Steckdosen erdungserhaltend ausschalten/anschalten. 
- Die SPS soll die Sensorwerte (bei Bedarf) auch speichern und an einen PC ausgeben (TXT oder ähnliches).
- kann, muss aber nicht: falls !einfach! möglich, wäre auch ein Mail-Benachrichtigungsservice schön. 

*Etwas über die Sensoren:
*
- Die Sensoren messen Ströme und geben Spannungen aus
- Ausgabesignal ist 0 bis 10 V DC. 
- Von der Eigenversorgung abgesehen, hat jeder Sensor zwei Adern (Daten), die an die SPS müssen. Also bildlich gesprochen, wie wenn ich zwischen zwei Polen mit Multimeter messe (2 Adern).
*
Folgende Fragen sind noch offen:*

1. Ist soetwas umsetzbar? -> Ich denke ja, von den Links oben zu urteilen.
2. Welche "Schalter"/Relais muss ich verwenden, damit ich bestehende Aufputz-Steckdosen nutzen/steuern kann? 
3. Welche SPS, mit einer solchen relativ hohen Anzahl an Anschlüssen, ist hier einsetzbar? Die Logo hat nach obigen Links max. 8 analoge Eingänge. Was kann ich hier nutzen?

Hoffe, ich habe nichts vergessen, was euch hilft mir zu helfen?! 

Danke und Grüße
12rsella


----------



## 12rsella (28 Juli 2016)

Ich habe etwas überarbeitet. Ich bin kein Muttersprachler und vertausche immer Strom/Spannung. Das tut mir sehr leid! Die Sensoren sind Hall-Effekt DC Stromsensor mit einem Ausgangssignal im Bereich 0 bis 10 V (DC). 

Ich hoffe, das ihr mir nun besser helfen könnt... 
Vielleicht ist es nicht ganz klar: Ich such keine Schritt-für-Schritt Anleitung! Ich suche vielmehr die Bauteile, welche für mich da sinnvoll sind und benötige dabei Hilfe. Eure Hilfe.

Grüße
12rsella


----------



## dentech (28 Juli 2016)

Hi,

Ich versuche dir mal zu helfen:

Was hast du denn da für steckernetzteile? Über was für eine Leistung sprechen wir hier?

Ich habe es jetzt so verstanden, dass du 5 Steckdosen mit Steckernetzteilen über eine SPS schalten willst und den primär Strom der Netzteile in der SPS auswerten willst. Ist das richtig?

Als SPS kannst du eine S7-1200 von Siemens nehmen, die hat onboard 2 analoge Eingänge, dann musst du noch eine analoge Eingangsbaugruppe nehmen, die gibt es dann mit 4 oder 8 Eingängen.

Die Relais die du verwenden kannst hängen von dem Strom der Steckernetzteile ab.


----------



## KingHelmer (28 Juli 2016)

> Die Relais die du verwenden kannst hängen von dem Strom der Steckernetzteile ab.



Hi,

Ich würde die Relais auf die Absicherung der Schuko-Steckdosen auslegen. Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass er diese mit 16A Leitungsschutzschaltern Absichern will, dann sollten die Relais dies auch abkönnen, falls mal jemand auf die Idee käme und etwas mit höher Leistung an die Steckdosen anschließt.

Als Relais kann ich dir Industrierelais von Weidmüller mit Wolfram Schaltkontakt empfehlen.
Diese wären dann für das schalten höherer Ströme ausgelegt und verkleben auch bei hohen Anlaufströmen nicht so leicht bzw. gar nicht.

Hier ein Link zu den Industrierelais:

http://catalog.weidmueller.com/catalog/Start.do?localeId=de&ObjectID=8866920000

Gibt es sicherlich auch von anderen Herstellern....

Bezüglich SPS empfehle ich als WAGO-Anhänger den 750-841 Ethernet Controller + 750-1504 Digitalausgangsklemme 16-fach + 750-1405 Digitaleingangsklemme 16 Fach + 2x 750-468 Analog-Eingangsklemme 4-fach.
Musst du dann selbst schauen oder rechnen, was dir besser liegt oder besser ins Budget passt.

Gruß, 
Flo


----------



## 12rsella (28 Juli 2016)

Hi, 

danke für die Antworten. Das ist schon sehr hilfreich. Es handelt sich um Hochspannungsnetzteile mit Leistungen bis max. 5 kW. Ja, ich möchte die 5 Steckdosen (Schuko, 230 V) per SPS schalten.

In der Anordnung sind die Stromsensoren an den Wänden angebracht und messen den Strom, der auf die Wand trifft, der durch Metalldampf entsteht. Die Netzgeräte dienen also der Verdampfung. Ab einem bestimmten Wert an den Sensoren soll die Versorgung und damit ggfs. die Überbeanspruchung der Wände durch ausschalten der Netzgeräte verhindert werden. Das heisst die Sensoren liefern die Daten an die SPS, die dann die Netzgerät-Steckdösen ausschaltet. 

Insgesamt habe ich von den Sensoren, wie oben beschrieben die 16 Daten-Adern, die an die SPS müssen und dann entsprechend, von den Relais für die Steckdosen. Hier weiß ich nicht, wie viele Adern von den Relais zur SPS kommen. Kann da jemand helfen?

@dentech: Kann ich von den Erweiterungsbaugruppen auch mehr nehmen? Ich benötige doch 2 (SPS selbst) + 2*8 (also 2 Erweiterungen) schon für meine Sensoren (16 Adern) allein. Oder sehe ich das falsch?


@KingHelmer: Ja, ich denke die 16 A Absicherung ist sinnvoll. Was ich nicht so ganz verstehe: Warum soll ich Digitalausgangsklemmen nutzen? Ich habe doch bei den Relais und insbesondere von meinen Sensoren analoge Signale. Könntest du mir das erklären? Würde ich bei deinen Produktempfehlungen noch etwas anderes benötigen?

Noch male herzlichen Dankeschön für eure Hilfe. WAGO hatte ich z.B. gar nicht auf dem Schirm bei meiner Recherche. 

Grüße
12rsella


----------



## dentech (28 Juli 2016)

50kw?  Bist du dir da sicher? Ich meine bei der 1200er von Siemens können 8 erweiterungsbaugruppen angeschlossen werden, also 8x8 analoge Eingänge maximal.


----------



## Morymmus (29 Juli 2016)

Auch wenn Du analoge Signale von Deinen Sensoren bekommst und auswertest benötigst Du Digitale Ausgänge für Deine Relais/Schütze - die können nämlich (i.d. Regel) nur An oder Aus und nicht 2/3-An.... 

Nach Deiner Beschreibung frage ich mich gerade, ob die Metalldämpfe nicht mit der Zeit zu einer Ablagerung auf den Sensoren führen und damit ggfs. das Messergebnis verfälschen - nur so ein Gedanke.


----------



## mariob (29 Juli 2016)

Hi,
falls das mit einer SPS nix wird wegen der Baugruppenanzahl einfach zwei nehemen und via I Device koppeln....

Gruß
Mario


----------



## KingHelmer (29 Juli 2016)

Hi,



> Warum soll ich Digitalausgangsklemmen nutzen?



die Digitalausgänge nur zur Ansteuerung der Relais.
Aber nochmal zu den Netzteilen. 50KW hört sich stark nach einem Tippfehler an. Ich hoffe du meinst 5KW. Aber selbst bei 5KW liegen wird weit über der Schaltleistung der Relais.

Schau dir das nochmal und gib nochmal Rückmeldung, ob deine Daten so stimmen 



> Würde ich bei deinen Produktempfehlungen noch etwas anderes benötigen?



Natürlich bräuchtest du noch den ganzen Rest wie Netzteil für SPS, Sicherungen, Klemmen, Iso-Gehäuse, usw. usw.
Ich schätze da mal den Preis auf ca. 700-1000€ für die Komponenten, wenn du auch gebrauchte Sachen nimmst, oder auf Ebay suchst.



> Insgesamt habe ich von den Sensoren, wie oben beschrieben die 16 Daten-Adern



Wenn du doch 8 Sensoren mit 0-10V Signal nutztz, dann hast du auch nur 8 Signale mit 0-10V.
Dass mehr Adern zum Sensor verlaufen ist klar, aber für die SPS Baugruppen ist die Anzahl der Signale interessant.

Die 750-468 Klemme mit 4 analogen Eingängen 0-10V hat Anschlüsse für den Schirm, die Masse und das 0-10V Signal. Wie schon geschrieben brauchst du hiervon 2 Stück (2 x 4AI).


Gruß, 
Flo


----------



## 12rsella (29 Juli 2016)

Hi, 

@dentech: Da hate ich mich vertippt. Es sind 5000 W oder 5 kW. Ich Eine "0" zu viel, tut mir leid! Die Netzteile haben eine Leistung zwischen 14 W und 4200 W, ich dachte etwas mehr gleich sicherer. Habe es oben entsprechend geändert. Danke! Es sind FUG-Netzteiel, Baureihe HCN. Soweit ich das dort gelesen habe, haben die diese Leistung.
Ok, dann weiß ich bescheid bzgl. der Erweiterungsbaugruppen.


> Wenn du doch 8 Sensoren mit 0-10V Signal nutztz, dann hast du auch nur 8 Signale mit 0-10V.
> Dass mehr Adern zum Sensor verlaufen ist klar, aber für die SPS Baugruppen ist die Anzahl der Signale interessant.


Ich dachte, es müsste an die SPS angeschlossen werden, wie beim Multimeter. Also "Signal"-Ader + "GND"-Ader immer zusammen. Das scheint also nicht so zu sein, richtig?

@Morymmus: Da hast du natürlich recht. Aus oder An ist 0 oder 1. Danke für den Einwand mit den Ablagerungen! Echt toll, worauf hier alles geachtet wird. Echte Experten am Werk. Das Problem ist bekannt aber das ist leider unvermeidlich. Dafür sind Test gemacht worden und eine entsprechende nach-Kalibrierung ist nicht das Problem. 

@mariob: Wenn das Möglich ist und ich die Messwerte der einen SPS mit denen der anderen zusammenführen kann, ist das eine gute Lösung. Was meinst du mit I Device? Wie gesagt, das ganze ist nicht mein Spezialgebiet, also falls es eine Dumme Frage ist, nicht schimpfen.


Grüße
12rsella


----------



## Morymmus (29 Juli 2016)

Danke für die Blumen 

Wir handhaben den Anschluss der Sensoren häufig so, daß in der Nähe der Kabeleinführung eine dreistöckige Klemmleiste gesetzt wird, damit man beim Aufbauen/Inbetriebnehmen bzw. später beim Austausch nicht mit den Sensorkabeln durch den ganzen Schaltschrank muss.
Auf der untersten Ebene liegt Masse, in der Mitte +24VDC und ganz oben das Signal des Sensors. Damit stellst Du natürlich am Anschlusspunkt des Sensorkabels drei Klemmstellen zur Verfügung - ich kenne natürlich nicht jede SPS auf dem Markt, aber üblicherweise hat die SPS nur die Eingänge für die Sensoren, deren Spannungsversorgung ist Aufgabe des Schaltschrankbauers/-planers

gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## 12rsella (29 Juli 2016)

@Morymmus: Das ist richtig. Der Sensor hat eigentlich 4 Adern: 2x GND, 1x 24 V, 1x Daten. Die Stromversorgung (1x GND + 1x 24 V) ist nicht das Problem, daher habe ich auch von "relevanten Adern" gesprochen. 
Momentan wird per Multimeter der zweite GND mit der zugehörigen Daten-Ader gemessen. Und das für alle 8 Sensoren separat. Daher habe ich geschrieben, ohne besseres Wissen, dass jeder Sensor 2 relevante Adern hat (GND + Daten). Daher 8 Sensoren gleich 16 Adern. 
Was du nun eigentlich vorschlägst, soweit ich das Verstehe, ist, dass ich alle GND zusammenpacke und entsprechend nur noch die 8 Daten-Adern gegen eine GND auslese? Denn Spannungen muss ich doch immer relativ gegen etwas anderes Messen (Stichwort Potentialdifferenz). 
Falls ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann wäre das natürlich eine Lösung, die ich bisher schlicht übersehen habe.


----------



## Morymmus (29 Juli 2016)

Also digitale Sensoren sind normalerweise gegen die allg. Bezugsmasse gemessen.
Bei den Analogen gibt es auch die Masse + Messeingang an der SPS bereitstellen (z.B. Eaton) - diese "Mess-Masse" ist aber in der Karte hart auf Versorgungsmasse gebrückt - sollte also eig. keinen Unterschied machen. Darüber hinaus hat noch lange nicht jeder analoge Sensor 2x Masse.

gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## 12rsella (4 August 2016)

Hallo, 

es tut mir leid, dass ich mich erst jetzt wieder melde. Ich musste Klausuren schreiben, weswegen ich im Stress war. Leider hat meine HS hier in BaWü kein Erbarmen...:-( 

@Morymmus: Um ehrlich zu sein, verstehe ich nicht richtig ganz was du mir mit deinem letzten Post erklärst. Könntest du da noch mal etwas genauer schreiben? Dein Vorschlag mit der 3-Ebenen-Klemme ist ja eine gute Sache! Ich frage mich da dann nur, ob das nicht meine untere Frage mit "Ja, das kann man" beantwortet. Ist das so?

Noch etwas zu den Sensoren:
Als Sensoren werden diese hier verwendet. Dort ist entsprechend eine Wertetabelle (und damit Kalibrationskurve) für die Zuordnung "Gemessene Spannung & wirklicher Strom", die über die "GND & Daten"-Adern gemessen werden. Zusätzlich gibt es ein Schaltplangrundriss des Sensors. 


Folgende Frage bleibt jetzt noch:
Benötige ich an den genannten SPS hier aus dem Thread wirklich für jeden Sensor zwei Anschlüsse an der SPS? Kann ich den Ground (GND) aller Sensoren nicht einfach zusammenfassen und damit Anschlüsse an der SPS sparen?

Grüße
12rsella


----------



## Morymmus (4 August 2016)

Sorry, wenn ich mich nicht klar verständlich machen konnte.

Also die Lösung mit der Dreistockklemme ist üblich bei digitalen Sensoren.

Was ich mit den Klemmen meinte ist, das Analogkarten z.B. von Eaton den Messeingang und dazu jeweils einen Masse-Anschluss haben. Dieser Masseanschluss ist meines Wissens intern ohnehin mit der Betriebsmasse verbunden, so daß Du auch hier Dreistockklemmem wie oben verwenden könntest. Ich würde nur sicherheitshalber die Masseanschlüsse auch von außen mit GND beschalten.

Damit brauchst Du pro Sensor nur noch einen Draht von der Klemmleiste zur SPS.

Ich hoffe so war es klarer. 

Viele Grüße

Christian

gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## 12rsella (6 August 2016)

Hi, 

ja, das war klarer. Es ist also dann softwareseitig möglich zu sagen, dass die SPS die Spannung zwischen GND und z.B. Anschluss auslesen soll? 

Grüße


----------



## Morymmus (6 August 2016)

Das ist keine Software-Einstellung sondern wird durch die Verdrahtung gegeben.

gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## KingHelmer (6 August 2016)

Hier eine AnalogKlemme von WAGO als Beispiel. Die Klemme gibt den Anschluss vor und es bringt nichts, hier Anschlüsse "sparen" zu wollen, da diese sowieso vorhanden sind. Man kann höchstens Adern vom Anschlusskabel sparen durch Klemmleisten oder Sonstiges. Vielleicht macht es das Beispielbild ein wenig klarer!


----------



## 12rsella (14 August 2016)

Hi, 

zunächst zur Verdrahtung und Software: Vorher weiß dann die die Software, dass Sensor 1 die Daten an Anschluss liefert? Ich muss ja die Sensortasten noch entsprechend verarbeiten. 

@ KingHelmer: Danke, wenn das so ist, dann hast du recht. Wenn die Anschlüsse eh da sind. Ich dachte nur, wenn die SPS nicht so viele Erweiterungsmodule unterstützt, damit auch alle meine Sensoren auslesen kann, wäre das eine Möglichkeit. 
Um dein Beispiel zu verstehen: Ich schließe meinen Sensor z.B. an Al1 an und lese ihn gegen Masse aus und Schirme entsprechend ab?


----------



## Senator42 (14 August 2016)

Post #14 :
dein Sensor ist für Gleichstrom, nicht Wechselstrom.
*"zur Messung und Überwachung von DC Strom"*
Ist das korrekt?

Ist mir nur so aufgefallen.


----------



## Morymmus (14 August 2016)

Um bei den von KingHelmer angesprochenen Wago-Steuerungen zu bleiben: Du konfiguriert in der Software den Aufbau der Steuerung entsprechend Deiner Hardware. (Das machen andere Hersteller bei modularen SPS aber ganz ähnlich) Damit legt die Software fest, das der Wert, den Du an AI1 einliest z.B. in EW0 abgelegt wird.
Wenn Du nun einer Variable <Temperatur_1> das EW0 zuweist kannst Du im Programm Deinen Temperaturwert verarbeiten.

Zu Deinem zweiten Teil:
Das hängt stark von Deiner Hardware ab - es gibt kleine Steuerungen, die sich gar nicht erweitern lassen, dann gibt es z.B. Kompaktsteuerungen, also CPU+I/O in einem Gehäuse, hierfür gibt es häufig Erweiterungsmodule, oder eben modulare Steuerungen, bei denen die CPU keine I/Os besitzt, sondern diese als Module erweitert werden.


gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## 12rsella (14 August 2016)

@Senator42: Ja, das ist korrekt. Es ist genau dieser Sensor, den ich entsprechend 8 mal an unterschiedlichen Stellen angebracht habe. Warum?

Zu meinem vorherigen Post: 

Ah, ok. Das erklärt das natürlich, was die Software angeht. Da ich noch nicht mit SPS gearbeitet habe, war ich etwas unsicher. 

Zur Hardware: 
Wie hier ja auch schon angeklungen, ist der SPS-Markt sehr groß. Als Anfänger bin ich da ehrlich gesagt ziemlich geflasht. Daher habe ich auch u. a. nach eine Kaufberatung gefragt.
Zusammenfassend zu Hardware: Entweder sind die WAGO-Steuerungen oder die teureren Siemens SPS sinnvoll für meine Anwendung, oder?


----------



## Morymmus (14 August 2016)

Wenn Du ohne "Vorbelastung" an die SPS-Welt herangehst ist Dein Budget auch ein legitimer Faktor.
Wenn Du Dich später in eine Programmiersprache eingearbeitet hast bleibst Du i.d.R. möglichst dabei um bei weiteren Projekten die Einarbeitungszeit zu sparen.

Eine Kaufberatung ist stets nicht ganz, da jedes System seine Vor- und Nachteile hat. Ich z.B. komme, obwohl um Objektivität bemüht, aus dem CoDeSys-Lager d.h. meine Wahl bei Deiner Frage wäre die WAGO.


gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## 12rsella (16 August 2016)

Naja, das Budget ist nicht so ausschlaggebend. Im Bereich von 1000 EUR wäre gut. Ich habe in dem Buch von "Wellenreuther, Zastrow" über grafische Programmiersprachen gelesen, die ich gerne auch verwenden möchte. Das ist einfacher für mich, da ich viel mit LabView gemacht habe. 

Die grafische Programmierung sollte ja eigentlich bei CoDeSys und der Siemens-Softwareumgebung möglich sein, oder?


----------



## 12rsella (4 September 2016)

Hi, 

nach "Zwangsurlaub" durch Krankheit melde ich mich mal wieder zurück. Ich habe mich jetzt für das von Flo empfohlene Setup entschieden. WAGO scheint mir ganz gut zu passen für meine Anforderungen. Ich habe aber noch 4 Fragen, wo ich auf eure Antworten hoffe:

1. Welche Softwareumgebung muss ich für die 750-841 nutzen?
Ich habe diese hier 759-333 gefunden. Gibt es auch etwas billigeres als 500€? Kann man damit, bzw. die WAGO 750 allgemein, auch grafisch programmieren (z.B. mit "Funktionplan/FBS" oder "Kontaktplan/KOP")?

2. Kann ich eigentlich in diesem Setup die Daten der Sensoren speichern und an einen PC weitergeben?
Sollte eigentlich über den Ethernet-Port gehen, oder? Das Ganze sollte automatisch geschehen und nicht a la "Speicherkarte raus und zum PC laufen" sein.

3. Kann ich durch z.B. Knopfdruck das Speichern der Sensor-Daten veranlassen?
Ich benötige zu jedem Aufdampfprozess die Sensor-Daten, damit ich meine Berechnungen machen kann. Daher benötige ich streng genommen keine 24/7-Protokollierung der Sensortasten, sondern nur bei Bedarf (= Knopfdruck). Die WAGO hat, soweit ich das sehe keine Knöpfe, wodurch ich das Speichern veranlassen kann. Es würde ja schon reichen, wenn durch irgendeine Form von manueller Benutzereingabe bei den zu diesem Zeitpunkt gespeicherten Daten ein Vermerk erstellt werden würde und somit trotzdem 24/7-Protokollierung stattfindet.  

4. Kann ich mithilfe des Ethernetports auch Push-Benachrichtigungen (z.B. Pushbullet, wie man das beim RaspberryPi oft macht) oder E-Mail Nachrichten verschicken?

Danke und Grüße
12rsella




KingHelmer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich würde die Relais auf die Absicherung der Schuko-Steckdosen auslegen. Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass er diese mit 16A Leitungsschutzschaltern Absichern will, dann sollten die Relais dies auch abkönnen, falls mal jemand auf die Idee käme und etwas mit höher Leistung an die Steckdosen anschließt.
> 
> ...


----------



## 12rsella (4 Oktober 2016)

Hallo, 

Ich benötige tatsächlich die möglichkeit für Benutzereingaben, die ich z.B. über einen Knopf/Schalter ermögliche. Gibt es da etwas fertiges, was ich mit der WAGO nutzen kann? Oder würde es schon reichen, wenn ich den Klemmen einen Eingang gegen Masse lege und einen Schalter dazwischen packe, dessen Bedeutung ich dann Softwareseitig festlege?

Es im Prinzip um zwei Dingsis: 
1. Einmal das gezielte Messen von zwei zusätzlichen Werten von Stromsensoren [die hatte ich bis dato nicht auf dem Schirm...:-( ]
2. Das "Überbrücken" der gesamten Automatik für Tests, bei denen man nicht durch die Automatik gestört werden will. 

Beide Punkte sollen durch "Benutzereingabe" gestartet werden, manuell also. Hoffe, ihr helft mir noch einmal bei diesem Problem.

Grüße
12rsella


----------

